
HFT in my backyard – VI - omnibrain
https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2015/04/13/hft-in-my-backyard-vi-2/
======
buster
Part 1: [https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/hft-in-my-
ba...](https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/hft-in-my-backyard-
part-i/)

~~~
omnibrain
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8354278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8354278)

II:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8371852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8371852)

III:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8400299)

IV:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8553170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8553170)

V:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8887389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8887389)

A truly fascinating topic.

------
micro_cam
I'm curious of the extent to which HFT is driving improvements in microwave
network technology that are also becoming available to small ISPs and
consumers.

As someone who works from home via a microwave link from a rural area I've
definitely noticed improvements over the last few years as the dishes have
gotten smaller and service faster and cheaper, far outpacing the rate at which
phone or cable companies upgrade their limited service in the area.

------
cengizkrbck
Finally! as an engineer in financial sector, I find it incredibly exciting
this series of articles.

~~~
phyalow
As an institutional trader with a CS & Geography background, I have been
absolutely engrossed by this series, I even bought the authors book!

------
chinathrow
Great FAQ at the end of the article.

"Is it possible to hack the microwave signal? I am doubtful."

I am not so doubtful on this one...

~~~
ridgeguy
Signal/noise issues would favor a low power omnidirectional emitter placed
near a receiving dish, roughly in the known signal path. It could overwhelm
the real signal by favorable inverse square intensity. Put the emitter on a
drone.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Unlike the SEC, the FCC has teeth and uses them.

------
bachback
Any experts in auction mechanisms and HFT reading hackernews?

------
marincounty
"Is it possible to hack the microwave signal? I am doubtful."

Would a bunch of strategically flown mylar balloons interrupt the signal?

------
ComputerGuru
None of the other HN posts in the series were in all-CAPS. What gives?

~~~
ComputerGuru
At the time I posted it, the title on HN was in all caps (HFT IN MY BACKYARD -
PART VI). Now it isn't thanks to a kind moderator. Must I be downvoted to -5
just because thanks to my own comment it is no longer necessary? Seriously, HN
some days......

~~~
spacemanmatt
Here, have some free upboats. HN some days... :)

